# Small amount of chain link fence for prop



## ShckByte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I could get a small amount of chain link fence like the type that surrounds outdoor basketball courts? I tried Home Depot and Lowes where I live and they don't carry them. Any other suggestions beside trying to hit up the big boys that actually sell chain link fences? I was hoping to go the easy route, might not be able to. I will be using it for an event display prop so the most I'd need would be about 15ft wide by 6 ft high. Thanks.


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 1, 2011)

You might consider calling any of your local fencing contractors and just asking if they have scrap pieces you could use and, if not, ask to buy a small bit off of them. When I built a pool for a show 18 months ago, I needed enough EPDM rubber roofing material to hold 1400 gallons of water; by industry standards, what we needed was a fairly small piece so a local contractor just gave us the EPDM for free which was otherwise a scrap piece from one of their job sites.


----------



## ShckByte (Feb 1, 2011)

MNicolai said:


> You might consider calling any of your local fencing contractors and just asking if they have scrap pieces you could use and, if not, ask to buy a small bit off of them. When I built a pool for a show 18 months ago, I needed enough EPDM rubber roofing material to hold 1400 gallons of water; by industry standards, what we needed was a fairly small piece so a local contractor just gave us the EPDM for free which was otherwise a scrap piece from one of their job sites.


 

Good idea, thanks!


----------

